# PubMed- Irritable bowel syndrome is more frequent in patients hospitalized for ischaemic colitis: results of a case-control study.



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*Irritable bowel syndrome is more frequent in patients hospitalized for ischaemic colitis: results of a case-control study.*

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2009 May 21;

Authors: Hervé S, Beaugerie L, Bouhnik Y, Savoye G, Colombel JF, Dyard F, Hourmand-Ollivier I, Dao T, Vial M, Lerebours E

Abstract It has been suspected that there is an epidemiological link between irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and ischaemic colitis (IC). We performed a retrospective case-control study to compare the frequency of IBS in patients hospitalized for IC compared with that of patients with peptic ulcer bleeding. Cases were patients with a first episode of IC and controls were patients with a first episode of peptic ulcer bleeding, matched to cases for sex and 10-year age-class. Diagnosis of IBS was based on medical information extracted from hospital medical files and a standard self-questionnaire. The association between IBS and IC was tested using Mc Nemar's paired odds ratio (OR); confidence interval at 95% (CI 95%) was calculated; Mantel-Haenzel's Chi(2) was applied. A total of 113 cases and 113 matched controls were studied. There were 37 males and 76 females and the mean age was 69 +/- 15 years in each group. The prevalence of IBS in cases was 16.9%vs 1.8% in controls. The risk of IBS was 11.05 times higher among cases than in controls (P < 0.001); CI 95%: (2.45-49.74). A total of 87 pairs with complete data were used for OR calculation. The risk of IBS was 7.5 times higher in cases than in controls (P = 0.002); CI 95%: (1.72-32.80). This case-control study shows that IBS is more frequent in IC patients than in controls.

PMID: 19460104 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

